# torti and white kitten needing forever home



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

this little girl has been found hiding on a building site. she's approx 10 weeks, but i will know more in a few days when she is with me. she is white with torti or torbi markings. i will add more photos when i get some. anyone interested in giving her a forever home please get in touch
http://[URL=http://s1240.photobucket.com/user/bsjlmb/media/20131122_165443_2_zpsf91c9ee9.jpg.html]


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Bless, she is adorable.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

What a beautiful girlie, hopefully she won't have long to wait for her forever home!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I'd be interested. I am in the West Midlands but have other cats so may not be ideal. Would depend if she was carrying anything etc... my cats are indoor cats too. She's gorgeous, poor wee thing. Glad she was found.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Biawhiska said:


> I'd be interested. I am in the West Midlands but have other cats so may not be ideal. Would depend if she was carrying anything etc... my cats are indoor cats too. She's gorgeous, poor wee thing. Glad she was found.


i'm sorry for not replying earlier, i hadn't noticed your post. 
i'm afraid she's no longer available as she has been reserved and is almost ready for her new home


----------

